# Conor McGregor Statement



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

> I am just trying to do my job and fight here.
> I am paid to fight. I am not yet paid to promote.
> I have become lost in the game of promotion and forgot about the art of fighting.
> There comes a time when you need to stop handing out flyers and get back to the damn shop.
> ...


Just now on FB. He's not retired, just sick of endless promotion. Happy to be at the press conference on Friday, wants to fight at UFC 200.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Where are you getting that he's "happy to be at the press conference on Friday"? Maybe I missed it, but I didn't get that from his post. 
What he says about needing to focus on training makes sense since he needs to avoid losing back-to-back, but it's a tricky situation because he's asking for an exemption from obligations that every other fighter on the card (including his opponent) are required to meet.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

> I will offer, like I already did, to fly to New York for the big press conference that was scheduled, and then I will go back into training. With no distractions.


There.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

And here.... we..... go.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Chances of UFC giving in to Conor's demands are slim to none. He won't be at the presser on Friday and he won't be fighting at UFC 200 if he doesn't back down.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Exactly how I called it.

Well boo-hoo.

The best paid fighter in MMA and possibly the world is complaining that he has to do some promotional work without get paid for it.

Maybe he didn't get the memo, that every other fighter in the world got Promotion = Pay.

Just give Diaz another fighter that will take him closer to a title shot.

And let this selfish little twat sit 200 out.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The excuses keep getting replayed over and over. It is hilarious.

He went so far as to fake retire to then explain his excuse on a bigger stage.

The guy with 10 days notice was totally prepared, yet Conor wasn't.

My dog ate my homework.

Weak. Glad he may be back to fight Nate and lose again though. It is the best fight on the table in the whole UFC in my eyes. 

Can't wait for the excuses after July.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

You mean when he said he was retired he didn't mean it? It wasn't true?? I'm shocked. Shocked and disappointed that he would lie like that.

It makes me wonder if anything in this latest statement is true. Or is he just running this up the flagpole to see if there are any gobblers left to salute?


I wish he'd given John time to accept my wager


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Posters here- "Fighters need to promote themselves and make money they don't deserve good pay unless they make money for themselves!!"
Connor talks and promotes his way to first UFC million dollar pay out.

Posters here- "Connor should shut the **** up he's a disgrace and disrespectful. He should worry about training."
Conor shuts up and goes to worry about training.

Posters here- "**** Conor he's a crybaby bitch who won't talk and promote!"


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

There is only one outcome here where I give McNuggets any credit and that is if him and Dana planned the whole scenario. That would be a clever promotional play and is a totally free promo boost. 

If however it was done as a spur of the moment attention grab in an attempt to have his way I just find it all a bit pathetic. You sign a contract to get paid more than most other fighters in the UFC yet complain about contractual obligations. :s If you have an issue don't sign the original contract.

I kind of hope Dana pulls the fight still as I'm not all that interested in it anyway. I was looking forward to seeing what the UFC could put together.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Posters here- "Fighters need to promote themselves and make money they don't deserve good pay unless they make money for themselves!!"
> Connor talks and promotes his way to first UFC million dollar pay out.
> 
> Posters here- "Connor should shut the **** up he's a disgrace and disrespectful. He should worry about training."
> ...


While fans are fickle, I would argue that the issue is more that he's had a sulk and attempted/pretended to retire and potentially disrupt UFC 200. Not the whole, he should train and be quiet thing..


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Posters here- "Fighters need to promote themselves and make money they don't deserve good pay unless they make money for themselves!!"
> Connor talks and promotes his way to first UFC million dollar pay out.
> 
> Posters here- "Connor should shut the **** up he's a disgrace and disrespectful. He should worry about training."
> ...


Not how I see it. A very low % of posters have a problem with his talk when he was backing it up. Only a select few. DO we love to rip him for his words when he loses in funny fashion? Sure. But you are exaggerating posters here saying they hate his talk. Everyone here loved the Nate Conor press stuff. LOVED IT.

Point is he threw in excuses yet again.  Just say you want time to work on your craft. Why the need to throw excuses around yet again?

Funny how he THRIVED on pressers. He loved being on the mic more than anyone. He'd fly anywhere to attend. He loses and now it was suddenly too much.

It makes sense. But the fact he is still trying to save face with bogus excuses is sad. 

When he is KOing Aldo in 13 seconds he's the best. He's obsessed. He runs the show. He is the show. He is smiling. When he had a presser with Nate he loved it, ate it up in a muscle shirt. 

When he met Nate Diaz and lost...all of a sudden he didn't like it.

I respect that he is aware that he needs more work in order to beat a guy like Nate. But could he just stop squeezing in excuses at every turn?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

He's using having to promote his last fight as a crutch for his loss. Now it was a luxury Nate was on vacation and fought on short notice, because he wasn't hindered with promoting a fight. No perspective on the fact Nate wasn't training for a fight at all either.

Also, I can't say for certain, but I'm pretty sure promoting your fight was probably in the contract you signed. If it wasn't contractual, Dana can't pull you from the card for breaching that agreement without legal repercussion, I imagine.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> *He's using having to promote his last fight as a crutch for his loss*. Now it was a luxury Nate was on vacation and fought on short notice, because he wasn't hindered with promoting a fight. No perspective on the fact Nate wasn't training for a fight at all either.
> 
> Also, I can't say for certain, but I'm pretty sure promoting your fight was probably in the contract you signed. If it wasn't contractual, Dana can't pull you from the card for breaching that agreement without legal repercussion, I imagine.


No he's not, he's just saying he did all the grind last time so let Nate do it this time. How is that an excuse? His excuse is not preparing properly, which isn't really an excuse, its a reason for a loss. Maybe he's just not good enough to beat Diaz, but its clear if he stands any chance he needs to not gas in the 2nd.


----------



## SpeedyMcGoo (Nov 19, 2015)

The promotion this little stunt has given the UFC is sooooo much more than any silly press tour would ever have. In my eyes Conor is playing this perfectly, the UFC really has no choice now. Conor must fight Nate at 200 and he must win otherwise his time is up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The reason he hot so big was all the talk and pressers and push.

Now its too much....after what? 1.5 years? 

Cant make this shit up.

Conor talked all this game that he was the man. Now hes saying he cant or doent want to be that man.

Kudos I guess. Cone back better. Nate will have a camp this time.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I must say the anti Conor people do create a great soap opera out of everything he does! We have Spite from Eastenders, Oldfan from Days of our Lives, Anteries from Coronation Street and Jonny from El Hermano Pobre (The Poor Brother!) :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> I must say the anti Conor people do create a great soap opera out of everything he does! We have Spite from Eastenders, Oldfan from Days of our Lives, Anteries from Coronation Street and Jonny from El Hermano Pobre (The Poor Brother!) :laugh:


If anyone is the soap opera it is you with the he wants to hide because a man died and hes getting heat act you talked up.

Im just down for watching Nate beat him again. The excuses are just a little much at this point.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> I must say the anti Conor people do create a great soap opera out of everything he does! We have Spite from Eastenders, Oldfan from Days of our Lives, Anteries from Coronation Street and Jonny from El Hermano Pobre (The Poor Brother!) :laugh:


Hang on, you've changed your tune, yesterday when you trying to convince everyone that McGregor had retired due to being so moved by the death of a fighter, Real finger on the pulse stuff there bud.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If anyone is the soap opera it is you with the he wants to hide because a man died and heat getting heat act you talked up.


Dont understand the last part of your sentence, but since Conor just flew his whole team out to Portugal to go to the funeral i'd say it has something to do with it. No mention of that gesture of decency by anyone though, much more hits for hate!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Hate is always more pathetic than nuthugging, always. Conor may have done some stupid crap over the last 3 days but he still holds the record for fastest title win in history which does mean something.

He may have fake retired but he wasn't on Elen saying he was suicidal. He wants to win fights. He didn't hit and run, he didn't hit a women, he didn't rob a bank he screwed over his boss that was screwing over the entire roster.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anteries said:


> Hang on, you've changed your tune, yesterday when you trying to convince everyone that McGregor had retired due to being so moved by the death of a fighter, Real finger on the pulse stuff there bud.


Eh no thats not what I said. I said he probably didn't want to promote the fight so soon on the back of a guy dying. Better conclusion then steroids and money which was the rest of you's. Maybe Spite got it right, but his posts have become very anti Conor whenever he's the topic, so I only see the hate now!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Hate is always more pathetic than nuthugging, always. Conor may have done some stupid crap over the last 3 days but he still holds the record for fastest title win in history which does mean something.
> 
> He may have fake retired but he wasn't on Elen saying he was suicidal. He wants to win fights. He didn't hit and run, he didn't hit a women, he didn't rob a bank he screwed over his boss that was screwing over the entire roster.


Yeah but he talks smack before fights. He's a terrible human!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedyMcGoo (Nov 19, 2015)

I honestly can't see where he made an excuse. All he said is that he wants make changes to his preparation so the same thing doesn't happen again. It sounds like adjustments not excuses


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

he doesn't want to do any the press stuff now because how can he boast and brag. That said I see he's moving sideways to an obnoxious diva persona, which to be fair will get attention


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Yeah but he talks smack before fights. He's a terrible human!!!!!!!


At last you see the light brother, oh wait a minute.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SpeedyMcGoo said:


> I honestly can't see where he made an excuse. All he said is that he wants make changes to his preparation so the same thing doesn't happen again. It sounds like adjustments not excuses


He "needs to get back to fighting not promoting".

Hence all his interviews made him suddenly not a good fighter. If he focuses more on fighting even tho he says he was "obsessed" in every interview....then he will dispose of Nate.

....


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He "needs to get back to fighting not promoting".
> 
> Hence all his interviews made him suddenly not a good fighter. If he focuses more on fighting even tho he says he was "obsessed" in every interview....then he will dispose of Nate.
> 
> ....


If he came out and said he is not eating salmon anymore and switching to tuna you would call it an excuse too...


----------



## SpeedyMcGoo (Nov 19, 2015)

jonnyg4508 said:


> SpeedyMcGoo said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly can't see where he made an excuse. All he said is that he wants make changes to his preparation so the same thing doesn't happen again. It sounds like adjustments not excuses
> ...


Again it's called making adjustments, is he not allowed to make changes? How can he improve if he does everything the same again, in my opinion he can probably promote a fight better through Twitter than what most guys could do with a world tour. I'm not Dana hater but I think he's made a huge mistake here and it needs correcting


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

SpeedyMcGoo said:


> Again it's called making adjustments, is he not allowed to make changes? How can he improve if he does everything the same again, in my opinion he can probably promote a fight better through Twitter than what most guys could do with a world tour. I'm not Dana hater but I think he's made a huge mistake here and it needs correcting


Mod's, promote SpeedyMcGoo please!


----------



## SpeedyMcGoo (Nov 19, 2015)

DonRifle said:


> SpeedyMcGoo said:
> 
> 
> > Again it's called making adjustments, is he not allowed to make changes? How can he improve if he does everything the same again, in my opinion he can probably promote a fight better through Twitter than what most guys could do with a world tour. I'm not Dana hater but I think he's made a huge mistake here and it needs correcting
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Hiro said:


> No he's not, he's just saying he did all the grind last time so let Nate do it this time. How is that an excuse? His excuse is not preparing properly, which isn't really an excuse, its a reason for a loss. Maybe he's just not good enough to beat Diaz, but its clear if he stands any chance he needs to not gas in the 2nd.


He was doing the same promotional work every fighter has to do. He still had a full fight camp, while Diaz had none.

Fight at 200 is on. McGregor is right, his retirement hoax created more promotion for and interest in that fight than his appearance at that missed presser ever could have.

Fans will not understand if the UFC doesn't put the fight back on after him saying he'll be ready for it.

Only thing I could see is the UFC in the meantime making a contract with Diaz to fight another fighter so he gets pulled from the McGregor fight and giving McGregor an easier opponent at 200, thereby getting rid of the risk of him losing again.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Not a fan of Conor, not really a hater either. I kind of think he has some good points though. Flying in from Europe is a big deal. I lived in the Netherlands for 2 years and I had to make those flights a few times and it takes a couple of days to get over them. I can imagine it coudl be very disruptive to a a training schedule.

Say what you will about the guy but he made a lot of money for the UFC. So asking for an exemption this time doesn't seem like to much to ask. Although it is hard to feel to sorry for a guy that has made several million dollars over the last couple years.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Eh no thats not what I said. I said he probably didn't want to promote the fight so soon on the back of a guy dying. Better conclusion then steroids and money which was the rest of you's. Maybe Spite got it right, but his posts have become very anti Conor whenever he's the topic, so I only see the hate now!


Up until a couple of days ago I was pretty neutral on him, but since then I've got right off him and hope he gets his arse kicked by whoever he fights next.

I used to like him when he burst on to the scene, but slowly his OTT personality ego started to get on my nerves.

I still respect him as a fighter though and acknowledge he puts on exciting fights, that I'll make a point to catch. I also acknowledge hes brought a lot of fans to the sport.

It's just lately, I've found him to be a bit of a dick. UFC have gave him way to much leeway lately, and I honestly think he believes his own hype. You know what they say though, give someone enough rope and they'll hang themselves with it.




DonRifle said:


> Don't know why nobody seems to be able to put this together. There is a lot of hate for Conor out there skewing everyones thought process. For me this is a simple join the dots game I used to do against Granny when i was 6 or 7...


Found some of your dot-to-dot work on the internet Don.












:hug:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> If he came out and said he is not eating salmon anymore and switching to tuna you would call it an excuse too...


This is all you can come up with because you know that I am right here.

I love that he is in position and standing up to the UFC. I admire that I really do. Id love to roor for the guy. But the excuses are out of control.

Never knew Conor would need so much spinning and excuses for losing to a 4 to 1 underdog off 10 days notice, off vacation. Its really sad.

Im only pissed because that was a great win for Nate and people including Cknor himself are trying to diminish it with literally the most pathetic excuses he can come up with.

That is honestly how I feel. Id like to root for him but he talks out of 2 sides of his mouth. He is not humble in defeat.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Found some of your dot-to-dot work on the internet Don.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My account got hacked last night, the exact time that post was made about dots!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is all you can come up with because you know that I am right here.
> 
> I love that he is in position and standing up to the UFC. I admire that I really do. Id love to roor for the guy. But the excuses are out of control.
> 
> ...


But by your logic he simply can't speak after the fight because anything he says is just an excuse. "Im going to the pub" is an excuse almost. Its a very skewed view especially after the way he handled the defeat. 

I know you'll agree with me here - any walk of life when you make a mistake, the smart people recognise the mistakes they make, and try not to make them again. Conor made a lot of mistakes against Nate. He took him lightly, thought he could KO him easily, maybe didn't train properly the last week of camp, threw haymakers for 2 rounds. The list of mistakes goes on. He needs to correct them to have a chance to win the rematch. Talking about making corrections and is not excuses, its recognising your faults and improving.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Spite said:


> Up until a couple of days ago I was pretty neutral on him, but since then I've got right off him and hope he gets his arse kicked by whoever he fights next.
> 
> I used to like him when he burst on to the scene, but slowly his OTT personality ego started to get on my nerves.
> 
> ...


I agree with you entirely, the thing that really annoys me about McGregor is the feeling that he is constantly trying to bullshit and trick people, I'm not saying his fans are stupid but rather they just go along with the trolling.

With any press conference, McGregor is going to get ribbing and a bit of ridicule for his previous boasting about how great he was, it probably not going to be pleasant but the right thing to do is to face the music.

I don't have a window to Conor's mind but I suspect that this might have something to do with his reluctance to do his press duties.

The point here is his statement absolutely reeks of bullshit to me. I sense these manufactured his own sincerity.

He was granted a huge favour to be given a rematch. When you make an agreement you stick to it or argue about it before you sign the contract.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

A: Conor demanded the Diaz rematch against his managements advice and the UFC. The he's afraid of Nate notion is straight up moronic.

B: He took home about 4.5 million from his last fight. If the UFC paid him and allowed him to make money from sponsors he could well have made over 30 million. 

Conor is not every fighter, he deserves to be treated differently. If he was able to get out of his contract he could make way way more somewhere else. In the prime of his career he makes a fraction what he could while taking dictatorial orders from his boss getting filthy rich. Yeah I can see why he'd be annoyed.

The reason GSP isn't fighting is because of the Reebok deal. 2 of the 3 biggest stars are pissed about money... obviously the UFC needs to get their crap together. The Reebok deal can't go soon enough.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Anteries said:


> I agree with you entirely, the thing that really annoys me about McGregor is the feeling that he is constantly trying to bullshit and trick people, I'm not saying his fans are stupid but rather they just go along with the trolling.
> 
> With any press conference, McGregor is going to get ribbing and a bit of ridicule for his previous boasting about how great he was, it probably not going to be pleasant but the right thing to do is to face the music.
> 
> ...


Especially this.

Conor has been treat differently from the other fighters for at least a year now, he's been given a lot of freedom by the company and a lot of exceptions have been made for him - but to be fair he has done a lot for the company to.

But as I said earlier - give someone enough rope and they'll hang themselves with it - and thats exactly what he has done. He's been getting his own way for awhile now and I honestly believe that because of this he'd be able to set his own terms with regards to promoting the event.

But he got a massive shock. It turns out that he doesn't run the show after all, the UFC does. And when they told him he has to fulfil his duties just like every other fighter on the roster he acted like a spoilt child and took it to twitter.

I can't believe I'm saying this but for once the UFC have played it superbly. In an attempt to save face he's concocted this out-there statement on facebook that frankly, makes him look like an even bigger dick than he did 2 days ago.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Fair play to Conor. I agree with him 100%. With all the hype he's generated with that one tweet they'd be biting their nose to spite their face if they didn't go ahead with the fight.

Edit: All the hate for Conor is really weird. You guys are passionately trashing a guy you've never met. Getting so emotionally invested. How can peoples lives be so empty?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Not sure how accurate this is because it's coming from TMZ hence why I haven't created a new thread for it.



> Conor McGregor's Facebook statement wasn't enough to move the UFC -- the organization is officially calling off his fight with Nate Diaz ... a fight that came with a $10 MILLION paycheck, TMZ Sports has learned.
> Our sources tell us ... besides the massive payday, the UFC told Conor it was willing to move mountains to accommodate the fighter during the UFC 200 media tour.
> Not only did UFC offer to fly Conor to every destination on a top-of-the-line private jet ... but also offered to ship out every single piece of his gym equipment from Iceland to Vegas for this weekend's media event so there wouldn't be a kink in Conor's training.
> We're told McGregor was told his gym would be set up identically to his Iceland training center and it would all be ready to go the second he stepped off the plane.
> ...


Source - TMZ


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Spite said:


> Not sure how accurate this is because it's coming from TMZ hence why I haven't created a new thread for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Source - TMZ


Bringing his gym out is only half the problem. They gonna fly all his team out too? How can he train effectively if his body needs time to adjust to the time difference?

Will be fun to see who breaks first in this stand-off. Even if it goes past ufc 200


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Spite said:


> Not sure how accurate this is because it's coming from TMZ hence why I haven't created a new thread for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Source - TMZ


If it's true... 
1. I hope they have a good fight lined up for Nate.
2. Out of the frying pan and into the fire for Mr. McGregor. He probably thinks he dodged a Diaz bullet but he's going to get hit with Frankie.
3. Good news for Frankie. He gets his red panty night before Nate wore it out.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

It's pretty hilarious how he used to brag about beating midgets not long ago and now bitches about fighting a "taller, longer and heavier man".


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

What a yo-yo guy he is. I am retiring and then 2 days later this. Hope Nate gets him again.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

so Nate vs Connor at Madison Square Garden?

I get Connor's frustration at interrupting his training for media, but that's not a problem unique to him. That's business as usual when you main event a card. If you're not making media tours, you're not a main eventer. This is a problem most fighters would love to have.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> so Nate vs Connor at Madison Square Garden?
> 
> I get Connor's frustration at interrupting his training for media, but that's not a problem unique to him. That's business as usual when you main event a card. If you're not making media tours, you're not a main eventer. This is a problem most fighters would love to have.


Yes, plenty of European fighter have relocated to the US because the gyms are better and your closer to your media responsibilities.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is hilarious, Aldo did world tour conferences he did not want to do, the Conor train dragged him through it, and no one gave a shit about Aldo's feelings or opinions.

How many more defenses did Aldo have than Conor has now?? Conor thinks hes earned the right to not turn up because he lost a fight, he has to train?? He should just be grateful he's getting a rematch...because Aldo was denied that too.

Conor has dug a hole he can't get out of. If losing a fight hits him this hard, he should retire.

Imagine if the Aldo rematch was made and Aldo refused conferences in order to train...Conor would have a field day, and everyone would love it.

#twat


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/04/twitter-reacts-to-conor-mcgregors-statement

Interesting that most of us fans aren't too impressed with Conor's statement but other fighters (even ones who openly said they don't like Conor) pretty much unanimously support his position.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/04/twitter-reacts-to-conor-mcgregors-statement
> 
> Interesting that most of us fans aren't too impressed with Conor's statement but other fighters (even ones who openly said they don't like Conor) pretty much unanimously support his position.


Its further irony that the reason all the fans hate him is because he promotes fights better then anyone on the roster and they hate him for that. Now they hate him for not wanting to do all the promotion. I reckon he could arrive with a big bag of Christmas presents on Christmas morning and people here would be calling him a paedo or something lol


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Its further irony that the reason all the fans hate him is because he promotes fights better then anyone on the roster and they hate him for that. Now they hate him for not wanting to do all the promotion. I reckon he could arrive with a big bag of Christmas presents on Christmas morning and people here would be calling him a paedo or something lol


People are going off him because he is being disdainful.

You know whats funny? Rightly or wrongly he has been accused of fighting people who have had little preparation for the fight. Nate Diaz being the latest guy who had no prep for the fight even though Conor had a full camp.

Despite Nate having 10 days to prepare and do a shit load of promoting too, he got on with it.

Now on an even terms with both fighters having to do the same amount of promoting and having the same time to prepare for the fight, what does Conor say? He said "Nate can do all the promotion stuff while I concentrate on training to beat him".

Don, I honestly don't know what this guy has to do or say for you not to defend him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Its further irony that the reason all the fans hate him is because he promotes fights better then anyone on the roster and they hate him for that. Now they hate him for not wanting to do all the promotion. I reckon he could arrive with a big bag of Christmas presents on Christmas morning and people here would be calling him a paedo or something lol


Seen my post on the first page.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Don, I honestly don't know what this guy has to do or say for you not to defend him.


Who gives a f**k though really? When I first saw the retirement statement I didn't really think much of it at all. But the world goes nuts. I went back to ***book recently and signed up to a bunch of UFC groups and holy shit is just endless hatred and bitterness. Page upon page of it. It reminds me of girls I dated that just can't get over stuff and bring up old shit from ages ago 'yeah but you did this then' 'you said this'

I'm defending him because of all the constant bitchery which makes this place like some sort of gossip den of mid morning middle aged housewives eating perfectly cut sandwiches! :laugh:
You'd think he'd crashed into a pregnant woman drunk and run off or something. All he said was he wants to focus on his training so he can win the fight. Hardly a big deal is it?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Just now on FB. He's not retired, just sick of endless promotion. Happy to be at the press conference on Friday, wants to fight at UFC 200.


I love his line about doing the tim and suzie who gives a shit talk shows on local radio stations in nowheresville usa to get their soundbites and no one listens to the show. It's all true, it's about time the fighters start to play hardball to get the money they want. 

Dana will cave btw, matter of time. If he's worried about 10 mil (now suddenly its 20 mil) of fight card promotion (how they could even spend 1 mil on a mma add im sot sure. Then that's silly in comparison to how much money he'd lose without conor on the card.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Report: UFC reject McGregor's statement, pulls plug on Diaz rematch*



UFC_OWNS said:


> I love his line about doing the tim and suzie who gives a shit talk shows on local radio stations in nowheresville usa to get their soundbites and no one listens to the show. It's all true, it's about time the fighters start to play hardball to get the money they want.
> 
> Dana will cave btw, matter of time. If he's worried about 10 mil (now suddenly its 20 mil) of fight card promotion (how they could even spend 1 mil on a mma add im sot sure. Then that's silly in comparison to how much money he'd lose without conor on the card.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/4/2...s-conor-mcgregor-nate-diaz-rematch-dana-white


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/4/2...s-conor-mcgregor-nate-diaz-rematch-dana-white


I've seen that already, if you believe dana will always stick to his word then fair enough but I doubt it.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I've seen that already, if you believe dana will always stick to his word then fair enough but I doubt it.


Double fair enough.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I definitely get it, but the UFC did call his bluff. The rule in poker is if you bluff, you must be willing to commit fully. 

They should re-consider a new approach to spin this. There's even more buzz now for UFC 200.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

It would make sense for them to get Conor back on the card... This is the story of the year so far and has generated 100 times the buzz for UFC 200 that a press conference would have


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> All he said was he wants to focus on his training so he can win the fight. Hardly a big deal is it?


I dunno mate :dunno:

You've got your own company right?

Would it be a big deal if you invested a lot of money in an important event but a key member of staff didn't turn up because he just didn't want to.

Maybe I'll try that with one of my client meetings. I wonder if I'd still get paid? I'm sure he'd understand if I told him I didn't want to miss Eastenders


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spite said:


> I dunno mate :dunno:
> 
> You've got your own company right?
> 
> ...


I actually think it shouldn't be a big deal. This was not a business meeting to gt a deal done with a specific new business partner. This is about a press conference to create attention and interest in the fight. He did that BETTER than with the original UFC schedule.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> I dunno mate :dunno:
> 
> You've got your own company right?
> 
> ...


I remember when I was 21 and out of university with my business degree nobody would give me a job, just couldn't get anything without experience. So I ended up doing door to door sales. I was signing about 10 customers a day, and was making 12 euro commission per sale, and the boss of the shitty little company was making 58 euro for each of my sales. One day we had an argument because he wanted me to do something unreasonable, and he said to me 'it doesn't matter to me if you don't come into work'. I thought to myself hold on a sec, I make you over 500 euro a day, and your saying that to me you c***? So I told him to go F himself and walked out. 2 years and 3000 door to door sales later I sold my first company to the biggest telco in the world and didn't look back. 

If I had a superstar employee that was making me huge amounts of money, he would have privileged status for sure. Business is about making money after all, so if you have a guy making you ten times more then anyone else, he gets special treatment. Business and capitalism isn't communism, and sometimes a little humility is required and not having to be the Alpha winner all the time like DW insists. The mugs like Benson Henderson who can't sell tickets get told to F off, the guy who gets you an additional 1 mil PPV sales gets what he wants, or at the very least get a few requests here and there.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I actually think it shouldn't be a big deal. This was not a business meeting to gt a deal done with a specific new business partner. This is about a press conference to create attention and interest in the fight. He did that BETTER than with the original UFC schedule.


Its also to shoot the adverts for UFC 200.

But the bottom line is that if nobody promoted their fights there would be no UFC. They are pretty strict on it and from what I can understand its written in the contract.

If he didn't want to do press conferences and media, then he shouldn't have signed that 9 figure contract he keeps bragging about.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spite said:


> Its also to shoot the adverts for UFC 200.


They could do that in Iceland as well.



> But the bottom line is that if nobody promoted their fights there would be no UFC. They are pretty strict on it and from what I can understand its written in the contract.
> 
> If he didn't want to do press conferences and media, then he shouldn't have signed that 9 figure contract he keeps bragging about.


A contract is just a stupid piece of paper. It's about what it stands for. As you said, it's about promotion. The average fighter may need those pressers to get their names out and known. But McGregor with his known personality just pulled a publicity stunt that worked 10x better than any presser could have done.

If the UFC pulls McGregor from that card, he'll maybe miss out 10mil, but think about how much the UFC will miss out for pulling him.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> They could do that in Iceland as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure they could fly their entire crew over to Iceland. Then they could fly their crew over to to Stockton for Diaz, then to Canada for Sage, then To Brazil for Aldo, the off to Holland for The Mouse and so on.

Point being it sets a precedent, the UFC already laid their cards on the table during the Nick Diaz incident. If they do it for one, then others will think they should do it for them to.

This is about Conor trying to get out of what he signed up for, the UFC are right to pull him from the fight. Despite what some people think, the UFC is actually bigger than Conor and will survive and thrive without him, if it came to that. However, the way Conor splashes his cash he'll probably be broke buy the time he reaches his 30's.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> If the UFC pulls McGregor from that card, he'll maybe miss out 10mil, but think about how much the UFC will miss out for pulling him.


I'd say ballpark $30m because of $1m PPV's less. People won't buy UFC 200 for $70 to see Cain vs Browne or Tate vs Nunez, Johnny Hendricks and Kevin Gastelum or Aldo vs Edgar. That card as decent as it is for hardcore fans means absolutely nothing to casuals. It might as well be a Fight Night card without Conor. Only GSP could save it for them, and he ain't gonna come cheap, and would be lucky to generate half of what Conor does after being in the wilderness


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> However, the way Conor splashes his cash he'll probably be broke buy the time he reaches his 30's.


I've wondered that too. While he was here in Los Angeles, TMZ kept writing articles about Connor shopping on Rodeo drive left and right. Not just a single click bait article, but multiple ones because he was shopping like a champ. I hope there's no Rodeo drive'esque money pitt in Ireland.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I remember when I was 21 and out of university with my business degree nobody would give me a job, just couldn't get anything without experience. So I ended up doing door to door sales. I was signing about 10 customers a day, and was making 12 euro commission per sale, and the boss of the shitty little company was making 58 euro for each of my sales. One day we had an argument because he wanted me to do something unreasonable, and he said to me 'it doesn't matter to me if you don't come into work'. I thought to myself hold on a sec, I make you over 500 euro a day, and your saying that to me you c***? So I told him to go F himself and walked out. 2 years and 3000 door to door sales later I sold my first company to the biggest telco in the world and didn't look back.
> 
> If I had a superstar employee that was making me huge amounts of money, he would have privileged status for sure. Business is about making money after all, so if you have a guy making you ten times more then anyone else, he gets special treatment. Business and capitalism isn't communism, and sometimes a little humility is required and not having to be the Alpha winner all the time like DW insists. The mugs like Benson Henderson who can't sell tickets get told to F off, the guy who gets you an additional 1 mil PPV sales gets what he wants, or at the very least get a few requests here and there.


Conor has had more than his fair share of requests. He got the Diaz fight did he not? And now he wants to Nate to do all the press work, is that because he can't be arsed to get on a flight, or is it because he is not used to fighting fighters who have had a full camp and is worried 3 months worth of prep is not enough for him.

Conor has already lost some of his bargaining power when he lost to Diaz, so he's not quite the star employee you make him out to be. I also, expect him to lose to either Frankie or Aldo, what then? What damage would have been done if the UFC give him everything he wants and lets him 'run the show' only to discover that he was just a 'flash in the pan'

On another forum some poster made a spot on comparison, that I agree with. Conor McGregor is a skinny Paul Daley. I'm not saying that to be mean or anything, Paul Daley is a hell of a fighter, but he's not an elite figher and neither is Conor McGregor.

Bottom line is that Conor shouldn't be expecting more favours after he didn't get the job done against Diaz.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think conor is smart enough to invest. He said something like doesnt matter when the money is going out as long as its still coming in.

This is master marketing by him really and all it took was a day of twitter. He will cash a handful more huge checks and retire for good. Probably with good investments and plenty of sponsorship or movies. A wrestlemania appearance here and there.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5BMEDIA%3Dyoutube%5D26861029376[/MEDIA]

Clearly still wants on this card.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Somebody call the whambulance.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just fight Nate on the streets of Dublin. Id pay to watch. I dont care.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like he still wants to fight and is hoping this public stance and outcry will force Dana/UFC to play his games.

Dana and company should tell him to piss off and come back to them when he is ready to fight again.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

UFC should just try their hardest to book GSP on UFC 200 as he'll help get back the lost PPV buys and then get Conor/Nate on UFC 201 and BOOM you've got back to back 1mil+ events.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I truly wonder if some of you walk around with a notepade, jotting down the next witty and "super hilarious" thing you're going to use against Connor.

Go back to his "retirement" thread and read the amount of people claiming he was "caught juicing" or "scared" of Nate. 

This is simple. He wants to train and he doesn't want to promote this fight.

You people think promotion is just going to press conferences? These guys do press ALL DAY. They go to shitty morning shows, they take calls from every radio host thats on the air, they do everything.

At what point does a fighter hone his craft? 

I completely agree with Connor here, he even said he'd be willing to do the pressers, just not the other garbage stuff.

His tweet yesterday and his facebook message today did more press alone than anything anyone else has done on the card combined in their entire careers. His tweet is up there with some of the most retweeted tweets in HISTORY and his facebook message at the time of writing this is close to 700,000 likes.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FTheNotoriousMMA%2Fstatus%2F723303526861029376%5B%2Furl%5D
> Clearly still wants on this card.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Haha thats gold. Nate is killing it lately on social media.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anteries said:


>


Haha thats good stuff. Nate is an OG.

In all this hoopla we have forgot how Nate went in their and took the juice right from Conor. What a great fight/night that was.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Anteries said:


>


Hmm, Conor has made more in one year fighting in the UFC than Nate has probably made in the last 10. Conor could retire now, and never have to worry about money again. Nate will be good for a year or 2 at best. I respect the shit out of Nate Diaz but without that Conor fight, Nate would be broke as shit right now.

Seriousy. Guys on here whinge all the time about fighters pay etc, yet when one guy tries to fight the system and make himself more money (which is what this is) people shit all over them. Conor McGregor is single handidly paving the way for future fighters to earn their worth, yet the haters shit all over him for it. He's beat the game, he knows his worth, and more importantly the UFC are going to learn his worth.

Mark my words, Conor McGregor's next fight will be the single biggest Payday for a fighter in UFC history.

Honestly, the complete idiotic opinions on this forum regarding this whole scenario make me want to punch myself repeatedly in the face. You don't have to like Mcgregor, but you HAVE to respect what he is trying (and succeeding) to do.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Killz said:


> Hmm, Conor has made more in one year fighting in the UFC than Nate has probably made in the last 10. Conor could retire now, and never have to worry about money again. Nate will be good for a year or 2 at best. I respect the shit out of Nate Diaz but without that Conor fight, Nate would be broke as shit right now.
> 
> Seriousy. Guys on here whinge all the time about fighters pay etc, yet when one guy tries to fight the system and make himself more money (which is what this is) people shit all over them. Conor McGregor is single handidly paving the way for future fighters to earn their worth, yet the haters shit all over him for it. He's beat the game, he knows his worth, and more importantly the UFC are going to learn his worth.
> 
> ...


All hail President Killz!!!


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Killz said:


> Hmm, Conor has made more in one year fighting in the UFC than Nate has probably made in the last 10. Conor could retire now, and never have to worry about money again. Nate will be good for a year or 2 at best. I respect the shit out of Nate Diaz but without that Conor fight, Nate would be broke as shit right now.
> 
> Seriousy. Guys on here whinge all the time about fighters pay etc, yet when one guy tries to fight the system and make himself more money (which is what this is) people shit all over them. Conor McGregor is single handidly paving the way for future fighters to earn their worth, yet the haters shit all over him for it. He's beat the game, he knows his worth, and more importantly the UFC are going to learn his worth.
> 
> ...


"You have to respect, McGregor". Respect him? I wouldn't give him the steam from my piss.

This whole scenario is terrifying I feel like a parent in 1938 Germany watching the spawning of the Nazi youth. And hearing people talk about Hitler as some godlike hero.

I find absolutely terrifying what people choose to believe, is genuinely frightening, it's like Isis terrorists, utterly locked into their belief.
Or even worse people that worship the celebrity of the Kardashian's or Kanye West, the real scum of the earth.

Believe what you want to believe it's a free country but don't try to convince me, this arrogant bragging selfish twat who was done nothing apart from boast about how expensive his stupid suits are, and disrespected every person in the MMA world, that he is in fact some Mother Terasa figure or some workers rights hero.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Anteries said:


> "You have to respect, McGregor". Respect him? I wouldn't give him the steam from my piss.
> 
> This whole scenario is terrifying I feel like a parent in 1938 Germany watching the spawning of the Nazi youth. And hearing people talk about Hitler as some godlike hero.
> 
> ...


That comment about punching myself in the face, posts like this are exactly what I meant.

How don't you get it? How do you not see how Conor is changing the game? No fighter EVER has had the type of power in the game that Conor has. He is their biggest draw by a country mile, and by standing up and asking to be paid his worth, he is setting a president for other fighters in the future to come out and say "look, I am a big draw, pay me what I am worth or I am not going to fight' and they can use this whole Conor scenario as an example of a fighter who did such that and got paid the big money.

Not once am I saying Conor is doing this for anyone other than himself. He's being selfish and self centred, but you have to look at the bigger picture man. He is beating the game, he is making a MASSIVE amount of money and he has a huge control over when where and who he fights and the UFC are bending at every turn.

If the UFC bends once, it makes it so much easier for them to do it again for other fighters in the future. this has zero to do with whether conor is a dick or not (he is), or whether he is disrespectful to others in pre fight media obligations (he definitely is). this has EVERYTHING to do with Conor the business man and Conor the man who earned his worth.

If you don't get it, you never will and comparing people who do get it, to Hitler and ISIS supporters only makes you look like a complete moron in every sense of the word.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Killz said:


> Hmm, Conor has made more in one year fighting in the UFC than Nate has probably made in the last 10. Conor could retire now, and never have to worry about money again. Nate will be good for a year or 2 at best. I respect the shit out of Nate Diaz but without that Conor fight, Nate would be broke as shit right now.
> 
> Seriousy. Guys on here whinge all the time about fighters pay etc, yet when one guy tries to fight the system and make himself more money (which is what this is) people shit all over them. Conor McGregor is single handidly paving the way for future fighters to earn their worth, yet the haters shit all over him for it. He's beat the game, he knows his worth, and more importantly the UFC are going to learn his worth.
> 
> ...


Nates just having a bit of fun. The arguement you raise goes both ways. Conor's fans and haters both get way to emotional whenever anything to do with him is mentioned. His haters see him as a shallow, lucky excuse for a sportsmen and his fans see him as an 'mma god' that the sport would be lost without. Both viewpoints are ridiculous. 
It seems so hard for people to find a middle ground on him. To me he seems like a decent guy who has maximised his earning potential but hasnt yet got anywhere near to proving his status in the MMA hall of fame (im sure that offended someone if not everyone in this thread)


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't see why everyone is buying into this wwe stunt MMA hasn't been the same for years now just turning into pure entertainment these days man I missed the old pride days where real mma fans cared!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Nates just having a bit of fun. The arguement you raise goes both ways. Conor's fans and haters both get way to emotional whenever anything to do with him is mentioned. His haters see him as a shallow, lucky excuse for a sportsmen and his fans see him as an 'mma god' that the sport would be lost without. Both viewpoints are ridiculous.
> It seems so hard for people to find a middle ground on him. To me he seems like a decent guy who has maximised his earning potential but hasnt yet proved his status in the MMA hall of fame (im sure that offended someone if not everyone in this thread)


Don't get me wrong, I'm well aware the conor lovers are equally as bad as the Conor haters. Take his personality and his fights out of the equation.

What I'm trying to say is you dont have to like anything about him, but you have to respect how he is changing the way fighters in the UFC are able to earn their worth. He's opening the door to giving high value fighters a bit more power and surely that can only be a good thing?

(and for the record, I wasn't having a go at Nate, I love the way he's handled stuff sonce the win. What I was having a go at was all the diaz nut huggers coming out claiming "ZOMG NATE TOTALLY GOT ONE OVER ON CONOR THERE ROFL 420 etc etc")


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Call me a purist but I don't respect the way Conor has catapulted himself to stardom. Yeah I'm impressed how he has been able to manipulate the game to maximize his earnings but for me guys like GSP, Jones or Anderson got to the top by being the best at fighting not at press conferences and I've always been a person more interested in the fights.

As for future earnings of fighters, I'll believe it when I see it but if anything I think it encourages average/good/not-elite fighters to talk their way to the top.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> That comment about punching myself in the face, posts like this are exactly what I meant.
> 
> How don't you get it? How do you not see how Conor is changing the game? No fighter EVER has had the type of power in the game that Conor has. He is their biggest draw by a country mile, and by standing up and asking to be paid his worth, he is setting a president for other fighters in the future to come out and say "look, I am a big draw, pay me what I am worth or I am not going to fight' and they can use this whole Conor scenario as an example of a fighter who did such that and got paid the big money.


Except he got pulled from headlining the biggest event in UFC history. So, I would say his attempts were in vain. Instead he's been told no more showcase fights you are going back to 145. So while it is nice to picture him as some fighters hero, he has failed in his quest (if he actually did it for that reason) to get more money and instead been sat down in the naughty corner with a bowl of humble potato pie.

At the end of this all, the UFC probably lost a little bit of money in the short run. But probably saved more in the long run as it showed it won't be held hostage by fighters. McNuggets now has to sit out of the biggest event due to his embarrassing tweet about retiring which he'll probably regret the rest of his life, no matter what he goes on to achieve.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> Except he got pulled from headlining the biggest event in UFC history. So, I would say his attempts were in vain. Instead he's been told no more showcase fights you are going back to 145. So while it is nice to picture him as some fighters hero, he has failed in his quest (if he actually did it for that reason) to get more money and instead been sat down in the naughty corner with a bowl of humble potato pie.
> 
> At the end of this all, the UFC probably lost a little bit of money in the short run. But probably saved more in the long run as it showed it won't be held hostage by fighters. McNuggets now has to sit out of the biggest event due to his embarrassing tweet about retiring which he'll probably regret the rest of his life, no matter what he goes on to achieve.


I can't argue that. The UFC are fighting back... for now. Only time will tell if he has monumentally ****ed up or not.

Im betting he hasn't, and will fight again in the ufc with an unpresidented pay day. If i'm wrong, i'll happily eat humble pie and admit I was wrong.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Killz said:


> Hmm, Conor has made more in one year fighting in the UFC than Nate has probably made in the last 10. Conor could retire now, and never have to worry about money again. Nate will be good for a year or 2 at best. I respect the shit out of Nate Diaz but without that Conor fight, Nate would be broke as shit right now.
> 
> Seriousy. Guys on here whinge all the time about fighters pay etc, yet when one guy tries to fight the system and make himself more money (which is what this is) people shit all over them. Conor McGregor is single handidly paving the way for future fighters to earn their worth, yet the haters shit all over him for it. He's beat the game, he knows his worth, and more importantly the UFC are going to learn his worth.
> 
> ...


Conor has done a lot of great things for the UFC, no doubt about it, he's fought injured, stepped up when needed and promoted the shit out of his fights, and brought new fans to the sport.

The UFC have also done a lot for him, they've more or less gave him an open platform to say what he likes, they have gave him the fights he wanted, and even gave him a rematch against Nate. They have also made him the biggest paid combat sport combatant in the world.

The UFC have gave him a lot of leeway as their biggest star, however the Nick Diaz press conference incident proved that they have drawn a line in sand that you do not cross. McGregor gets paid a lot of money not just to fight but to promote as well. He has to do it 2 maybe 3 times a year, I don't think its a lot for the UFC to ask him to fulfil his obligations on what they are trying to make their biggest event of all time. The UFC do not pay Conor McGregor millions to fight, he is not the best fighter in the promotion by a long shot, they pay him millions to promote - so if he's not going to promote then why should they have him on the card that they need to promote the most?

The tweet he sent smacked of being a spoilt little bastard, he is used to getting his own way but then threw a tantrum when Daddy Dana said no to him.

But I kind of expect that behaviour from him, he is a Diva. What really boiled my piss though was the bullshit he spewed on his facebook, one thing in particular -



Conor McSpoiltBastard said:


> Nate's little mush head looks good up on that stage these days. Stuff him in front of the camera for it.
> He came in with no shit to do that last one. I'd already done press conferences, interviews and shot the ads before RDA pulled out.


What he is asking for there is an advantage, despite already have a full camp prior to the Diaz fight. But thats not good enough, he is actually asking for Nate to be put at a disadvantage while he puts in 3/4 months training for the fight. It's a dick thing to say.

I'll miss Conor at UFC200 (if he really is out), because despite my opinion of him taking a sharp dive south over the past 6 months he's still entertaining and he's still an exciting fighter to watch.

I get that people like Conor Mcgregor, he can be funny at times and puts on a good show. But I don't get why people vehemently defend him no matter what he does, the dude could be caught on camera snorting PEDS of Dana Whites cock and people would find a reason to justify it.

Can you imagine if someone like Bisping went on the way he does? People would be calling for him to be beheaded at the tower of London.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Im over people bitching about all this. Just let them fight or not fight. It doesn't even matter anymore. I still like Conor. Im not a nut hugger but I like the guy and support him. Diaz won the fight. Let it go people. Diaz needs to let it go too.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> I can't argue that. The UFC are fighting back... for now. Only time will tell if he has monumentally ****ed up or not.
> 
> Im betting he hasn't, and will fight again in the ufc with an unpresidented pay day. If i'm wrong, i'll happily eat humble pie and admit I was wrong.


I agree that I think it's almost a certainty he fights again, and he'll make millions more down the line. I just don't think they will alter his wage based on this ploy. 

I've just seen that him and his coach have both tweeted implying they still want the fight, so it'll be interesting to see if Dana sticks to his guns.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FTheNotoriousMMA%2Fstatus%2F723303526861029376%5B%2Furl%5D
> Clearly still wants on this card.


Looks like its still pretty cold in Iceland!

Hoping the UFC backs down and lets us have Diaz/Mcgregor 2


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Beautifully written last post Spite, I commend you for that. The press conference for UFC 200 streams in about 5 hours, should be interesting. Normally I'm against Dana white throwing fighters under buses but in this case I'll make an exception


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Killz said:


> Hmm, Conor has made more in one year fighting in the UFC than Nate has probably made in the last 10. Conor could retire now, and never have to worry about money again. Nate will be good for a year or 2 at best. I respect the shit out of Nate Diaz but without that Conor fight, Nate would be broke as shit right now.
> 
> Seriousy. Guys on here whinge all the time about fighters pay etc, yet when one guy tries to fight the system and make himself more money (which is what this is) people shit all over them. Conor McGregor is single handidly paving the way for future fighters to earn their worth, yet the haters shit all over him for it. He's beat the game, he knows his worth, and more importantly the UFC are going to learn his worth.
> 
> ...



I think Conor fans are being defensive. Few guys in here are ripping him for standing up. Maybe 15% of non conor lovers. 

But either way what does that have to do with a picture mocking Conors tweet reminding him who tapped out and telling him lets do this?

You are getting so defensive that your post doesnt even match what you quoted.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Anteries said:


> Beautifully written last post Spite, I commend you for that. The press conference for UFC 200 streams in about 5 hours, should be interesting. Normally I'm against Dana white throwing fighters under buses but in this case I'll make an exception


You know what the sad thing about this presser is going to be? All those great fighters up there and the only thing the journalists are going to talk about is Conor Mc.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Spite said:


> You know what the sad thing about this presser is going to be? All those great fighters up there and the only thing the journalists are going to talk about is Conor Mc.


yes you're absolutely right I hope Nate Diaz can make some good comments though. I more looking forward to Dana White's stream of consciousness. I sense that Conor McGregor is going to feel rather a long way away in his remote island only able to tap away at his keyboard.

My gut feeling is that Dana will be in some ways trying to smooth things over. It will give a speech about how important keeping commitments are doing the promotion and say if McGregor comes to the next one and does the tour the fights on. Maybe mumble something about looking at the promotional duties the fighters have to do.

Dana's got some great ammunition if McGregor tries to string this out. He could say why didn't McGregor complain before the contract was signed? He could argue the UFC gave him a platform.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think Conor fans are being defensive. Few guys in here are ripping him for standing up. Maybe 15% of non conor lovers.
> 
> But either way what does that have to do with a picture mocking Conors tweet reminding him who tapped out and telling him lets do this?
> 
> You are getting so defensive that your post doesnt even match what you quoted.


hahaha ok buddy whatever you like :thumbsup:


----------

